# Environmental law



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey I know this is an odd thing to post on the forum but I am wondering if anybody on here is an environmental lawyer or knows one well? I am seriously considering studying environmental law in law school and would love to pick someone's brain about it.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My focus in law school was natural resource and environmental law. Now, I'm just over a year into my practice which is mostly administrative law worth utilities. I'd be happy to talk to you anytime


----------

